# Slide 150 e2 oder Swoop 175 9.0



## jp70 (15. Juli 2013)

Moin,
wie in der stell dich vor ecke schon erwähnt bin ich neu in der ganzen geschichte und würde mir gerne im august ein Bike zulegen.....ich würde gerne singletrails in den alpen bis hin zu bikeparks damit befahren können...

Radon gefällt mir da sehr gut....ich konnte auch schon auf einem Slide 150 E1 fahren und es hat mir sehr gut gefallen....

Nun bin ich auf das Slide 150E2 und das Swoop 175 9.0 gestoßen und ich muss sagen die gefallen mir schon sehr wobei ich das E2 bevorzuge....

Was meint ihr ist das Slide 150 E2 den überhaupt Bikepark geeignet???

Überwiegend würde ich z.b Harz oder mal Alpen querdurch abfahren doch ab und an mal nen Bikepark mit Nortshore und verschiedenen Schwierigkeitsgraden würde mich schon reizen...

Danke schon mal für eure hilfe.........

MFG


----------



## dennis008 (15. Juli 2013)

Nimm das 150 und wenn es mal höhere Sprünge im Bikepark sein sollen, leihst du dir ein DH Bike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jp70 (15. Juli 2013)

Danke...hatte auch schon die tendenz zum 150 E2....

Hab einwenig bedenken bzgl. der xx1 Schaltung, Kette, vorn nur ein Kranz etc....
hat jemand da schon erfahrungen gemacht....
Kann man damit ordentlich Speed auffahren un dennoch Tretten....
muss schon ein stück platte Stadt durchqueren bevor ich richtiges Terrian unter dem Mantel hab.....



Bei Pedale hab ich an die CRANKBROTHERS Mallet DH Race Pedal rot gedacht.....


----------



## OliverKaa (15. Juli 2013)

Ich habe zwar kein E1 bzw. E2 jedoch ein Slide 150. Bin sehr glücklich mit dem Bike da ich ca. 60/40 Bergab/Bergauf fahre. Da ist für mich der mix aus Bodenfreiheit, Federweg und Gewicht im Einklang. Wenn Du jedoch mehr Richtung Bergab gehst ist das Swoop bzgl. Bodenfreiheit und Fahrwerk klar im Vorteil. Da macht die 160er Gabel im E1/E2 nicht so den Quantensprung.
Wenn ich öfters in den Alpen (Gondel bzw. Seilbahn) wäre - ganz klar SWOOP!


----------



## jp70 (15. Juli 2013)

hab grad gelesen Swoop ist leider ausverkauft....

Öfters Alpen ist so ne sache....da ich aus dem hohen Norden komme...aber ich habe ab und an die gelegenheit dort für ne woche hinzufahren.....überrwiegen wird da wohl eher das Harz Gebirge mein Terrian sein.

Denke das E2 mit seinen 160mm vorn wird da auch sein dienst machen oder??....das E1 hat mir Berg runter schon sehr gefallen...war mehr sone art Waldtrail und da fand ich die 160ger Gabel schon gut....bin halt auch langsamer unterwegs und taste mich heran....

Wie sieht es den mit dem Rahmen aus kannst du da näheres zu sagen???
WIe gesagt bin halt sehr Material schonend gefahren 

Bin neu in dem Bereich, was hälst du von den Pedalen....sind die gut oder kann man die Einrastfunktion auch ruhig weglassen...


----------



## Markdierk (16. Juli 2013)

Pedale musst du selber kaufen, die sind nicht dabei. Plattform oder Clickpedale ist Geschmackssache. Vor- und Nachteile kann man ja anderswo nachlesen/sich denken. Klickpedale haben klare Vorteile, wenn man mit dem Ausklicken in brenzlichen Situationen klarkommt.

Ich hätte mich fürs Swoop entschieden, hat sich nachdem es ausverkauft ist aber wohl erledigt.

Wenn du konditionell stark bist, spricht generell nichts gegen ein Bike mit mehr Federweg, wenn die Gabel absenkbar ist und die Federelemente nur aus Luftfederelementen bestehen.

Wie immer gilt: Wenn du keine Extremen nimmst(200mm Federweg, 1-fach Kurbel, Stahlfederung), wird man dir nicht großartig mit deiner Entscheidung helfen können, da die Unterschiede zwischen Enduro/AM/Light-FR usw fließend sind.

Ansonsten Tests im Internet durchlesen, das Swoop wurde z.b. auch hier im Forum getestet. (7.0)


----------



## jp70 (16. Juli 2013)

Wie immer gilt: Wenn du keine Extremen nimmst(200mm Federweg, 1-fach Kurbel, Stahlfederung), wird man dir nicht großartig mit deiner Entscheidung helfen können, da die Unterschiede zwischen Enduro/AM/Light-FR usw fließend sind.

Danke für die Antwort....

Nene so Extrem wird es nicht(200mm) geht erstmal um einfache Trails und das ich dann mit dem Bike noch etwas Luft nach oben hab....wenns dann Exremer wird, würd ich mir eins für diesen Zweck dazuholen.

Das die Pedale nicht dabei sind weiß ich es war mehr die frage was ihr von denen haltet:
CRANKBROTHERS Mallet DH Race Pedal rot

oder sollte man sich da für was entscheiden da es ja mehr sone art Hybride sind....

die Vor- und Nachteile von den unterschiedlichen Pedalen sind mir klar.
Nur mit solchen Hybrid Pedalen (so nen ich sie einfach mal  ) habe ich selbst noch keine erfahrungen machen können....

Hmmmm hab mir überlegt mal auf die 2014ner Swoop Modelle zu warten und das Slide160 650b....mal schaun hab die möglichkeit auf der Eurobike zu arbeiten da guck ich mir die mal an....scheinen sich ja vom Preis nicht groß von den 2013 Modellen unterscheiden.....

Würd mich auf ne Antwort bzgl. der Pedale freuen oder vielleicht vorschläge.....

Welche fahrt ihr den so an euren Bikes????

Danke erstmal für dien antworten.....


----------



## Markdierk (17. Juli 2013)

Ich mach jetzt einfach mal zu den Pedalen eine Aussage, ohne sie jemals gefahren zu haben  
Grundsätzlich sind die Dinger einfach Klickpedale mit dem Vorteil noch etwas mehr Auflagefläche zu haben. Sicher keine schlechte Sache. Soweit ich das weiß, haben CB Pedale einen etwas "schlechteren" Klickmechanismus als z.b. Klickpedale von Shimano, weil er weniger "genau" ist und sind schlichtweg etwas teurer.

Ich bin lange mit Klickpedalen gefahren, auf jeder Tour wesentlich effizienter und rein theoretisch beim bergab fahren wesentlich sicherer als Plattformpedale, weil man nicht runterrutscht. Gibt auch Freerider im Profibereich mit Klickies.

Ich jedoch habe auf Plattform gewechselt, weil ich nicht 100%ig damit klarkomme, wenn es verblockt und langsam wird.

Mein: "Wie immer gilt" Satz war keineswegs böse gemeint, ich bin jedoch der Meinung, dass man dir meistens nicht wirklich helfen kann. Natürlich sind Erfahrungen hilfreich, die Gruppe um Enduro/Freeride-light kann aber mehr oder weniger die gleichen Disziplinen, jedoch einfach nur unterschiedlich gut. Wer eine gute Kondition hat, kommt mit diesen Bikes überall hoch und auch runter. Wenn es einem also nicht um gute Zeiten bei einem Rennen geht, gerne mehr Federweg nehmen
Wirklich zu beachten wäre nur, welches Rad wofür zugelassen ist.

Ich bin die XT-Klickpedale mti Mavic Schuhen gefahren, bin nun bei einem DMR Vault + Five Ten Freerider


----------



## jp70 (17. Juli 2013)

Da hast du recht mit deinem wie imme gilt Satz....
Nach dem ganzen durchlesen im Forum und auf div. Seiten finde ich deine aussage schon ziehmlich treffend....

 Nö Zeiten sind (vielleicht noch) nicht wichtig für mich ich will einfach mit paar Freunden spaß haben und Touren machen denke dafür sind die Bikes von Radon die ich im Blick hab genau richtig....wie du schon sagst mit guter Kondi reichen die denke ich mal für mein Terrain alle mal...


----------

